# IDAHOAUGER's New Lowe L1436 Conversion



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is my new L1436 Lowe Jon Boat. I realize this will not be as complicated or challenging as many of the amazing boat conversions I have seen by members fixing up very old and beat-up boats, but I got a great deal on this one at Cabela's. Looking to do a very simple clean conversion to make it more comfortable to fish in. I also got a nice package with the trailer and a new Nissian 8hp motor. Will be adding progress photos soon.


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Those are nice boats and you got a good motor to go with it.

It's not going to need much to get comfortable. 

Congrats on the new boat! What are you wanting to mod on it?


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> Those are nice boats and you got a good motor to go with it.
> 
> It's not going to need much to get comfortable.
> 
> Congrats on the new boat! What are you wanting to mod on it?


Thanks, I have more progress photos that I just need to add very soon. Simple carpeted floors over the ribs, comfortable bass boat style seats and a small deck between the front deck and the center bench with a seat and a single hatch for storage. Nothing too fancy but want a simple and clean fishing boat.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

Some work on the ply-wood flooring.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

Center flooring. Before adding the carpet adhesive I put several coats of Thompson Water Seal on the ply-wood allowing it to dry between coats. I had read on this site that the water seal could damage the aluminum so I ensured that the wood which directly contacts the boat is covered with carpeting.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

I simply cut out plywood to lay over the rear bench area where I will also mount the swivel/slide seat. At first I thought about building a hatch to cover the rear area for the gas tank and battery but decided to simply keep this area open to easily access the gas tank, etc. Anywhere I can avoid extra weight from the lumber I did so. Since this plywood section lays fully supported ontop of the rear bench, I also used a thinner sheet of plywood to save on extra weight.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 8, 2012)

Really starting to take shape - Great job :beer:


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice, simple and clean looking.

I like it! =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 8, 2012)

boats looking good! you work pretty fast! cant wait to see some on the water pics!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> boats looking good! you work pretty fast! cant wait to see some on the water pics!


Thanks!...Yeah, I can't take credit for working too fast as I did most of the work this past summer off and on and finally going back and finding these progress photos to post as I get them organized. I am still not 100% done but very close. I am taking vacation time off this week and going up to my annual deer hunting camp tomorrow for the opening of deer season here in Idaho, but I will try to get out on the lake for fishing one day late in the week. I will be sure to get some on the water photos!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Really starting to take shape - Great job :beer:


Thank you for saying!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> Nice, simple and clean looking.
> 
> I like it! =D>


Thanks!, yes just want to keep it simple and clean and still comfortable and functional.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

The rear bench area with carpeting. I picked up a seat base chair slide so my seat can slide towards the center of the bench and also slide towards the right side so I can easily reach back to grab the tiller to steer. I also mounted a 360 degree swivel base on top of the slide so I can turn the seat anyway I want. The plastic sheet hanging out from under the carpeted plywood is temporary until I get the bottom of the wood carpeted since I did not want the water sealed wood touching the aluminum. As stated above, I decided to keep the rear fuel tank/battery compartment open as opposed to building a hatch over the area for access. Keeps it simple I think and less weight. I am never away from my boat when I am out so not too worried about theft which would make a closed hatch with a lock more worthwhile I suppose.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 9, 2012)

If you decided you wanted more deck space for the rear, you could always go back and rivet in some aluminum angle and make a piece of wood that would sit on top of the angle... you never know when you're going to need that space to walk around on if you start fighting the fish of your life!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

Installed a nice comfortable "bass boat" type seat from Cabela's.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

Open gas/battery compartment.


----------



## Zum (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice job on your boat.
I just want to say(this might be overkill)have you thought about moving your battery forward in the boat?
Is your motor electric start and the battery for a bow trolling motor?
Only reason I ask this question is that gas fumes are heavier then air and maybe they could get trapped in the opening you made...a spark from the battery terminals and o oh.Like I said maybe I'm overthinking this,it is open to air.
What are other people doing,battery in same compartment as fuel?


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 10, 2012)

You don't have to worry so much about that since the compartment is completely open.

All of my bass boats had batteries and gas tanks under a closed hatch that was vented. As long as it's vented, you're good to go.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 10, 2012)

my fuel tank and battery are in the same back hatch and under a cover with a slight opening and havent had any issues....


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Zum said:


> Nice job on your boat.
> I just want to say(this might be overkill)have you thought about moving your battery forward in the boat?
> Is your motor electric start and the battery for a bow trolling motor?
> Only reason I ask this question is that gas fumes are heavier then air and maybe they could get trapped in the opening you made...a spark from the battery terminals and o oh.Like I said maybe I'm overthinking this,it is open to air.
> What are other people doing,battery in same compartment as fuel?


The battery is for the trolling motor but I will likely move the trolling motor forward due to mounting issues anyway.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> You don't have to worry so much about that since the compartment is completely open.
> 
> All of my bass boats had batteries and gas tanks under a closed hatch that was vented. As long as it's vented, you're good to go.


Thanks! Good to know, I figured it would be OK having both in an open compartment.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> You don't have to worry so much about that since the compartment is completely open.
> 
> All of my bass boats had batteries and gas tanks under a closed hatch that was vented. As long as it's vented, you're good to go.


Thanks! I think I will also add a fire extinguisher back there as well which is not required for my type of boat but I think it's a good idea.


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anytime you have gasoline onboard a fire extinguisher is a good idea!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

I added a portable Lowrance fish finder which uses a scuction cup transducer and can be moved around as needed. I also would like to try it using the same unit during ice fishing season.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

The deck between the center bench and front deck is for mounting an elevated bass boat style seat and to have additional storage below. I wanted this section to just drop into place so it can be lifted out and removed for cleaning or just not having it in place for a given trip if I choose not to have it. Here is the basic 2x4 framing which will rest on the ribs and the deck floor will be mounted over this and fit by butting up against the sides of the boat. The one photo shows cardboard below the frame since I had water sealed the wood and wanted to avoid contact with the aluminum until I placed carpet under the supports.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

For the front elevated seat deck, I cut out the basic shape using a jigsaw and then used a belt sander to clean up the edges and get it shaped more percisely. Once I got the floor mounted to the 2x4 frame I marked off the location of the storage hatch and the seat pedestal where the 2x4 framing below would also be used as the lips for the storage hatch and the seat pedetsal bolted into the 2x4s.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Cut out the storage hatch opening and after doing the water seal I put the carpet on the deck. I did not mention this before, but I find a baking rolling pin to be perfect for smoothing the carpet over the adhesive glue.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Seat pedestal installed and dropped into place in the boat.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Storage area and hatch.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Added a simple latch from Lowe's.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with added storage space below the deck.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

The seat installed on the front pedestal.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Added a Cabela's rod holder up front.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanted to retain the center bench for seating for another person while the boat is in motion and utilize the built-in live well for additional storage or for use as a live well.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 11, 2012)

Almost complete and ready to fish out of.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice work now go get it bloody :beer:


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 12, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Nice work now go get it bloody :beer:


Thank you and I did today Bass fishing. I took the week off from work since I had vacation time to burn. Deer hunting earlier this week and bass fishing from my tin today. Hunting and fishing in the same week is always a good thing!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 12, 2012)

Ready to go.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 12, 2012)

Photos on the water from today. Got a real nice picture of the sunrise as I made my way to one of my favorite spots on the lake.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 12, 2012)

From today at the boat ramp.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 20, 2012)

On the trailer.


----------



## DavidT (Nov 12, 2012)

Great post. I really enjoyed reading your modifications. Can't wait to get started on mine (I'll have my first jon boat in 2 weeks - a 14 footer)


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 12, 2012)

DavidT said:


> Great post. I really enjoyed reading your modifications. Can't wait to get started on mine (I'll have my first jon boat in 2 weeks - a 14 footer)


Hey David T, thanks for the nice words! I hope my post along with the many others gave you some good ideas. I know I have been looking at this site for about a year getting ideas and reading the comments before I broke down and became a member. Great ideas on this site and real nice guys from all over the country sharing their projects. Congrats on the 14 foot Jon Boat you are getting soon! Make sure when you start your project to post your photos/progress, I always enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice job bud, also love the colors of your football team, only I'm a gator fan, though I feel like with colors both Florida and Boise State are connected! lol.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice rig. I remeber when I was stationed at Mt. Home I did allot of fishing on the Snake River up there near Bruno and man a rig like that yo ucould sit all day and fill the boat full of catfish.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 13, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice job bud, also love the colors of your football team, only I'm a gator fan, though I feel like with colors both Florida and Boise State are connected! lol.


Thanks! Yeah, funny I have thought the very same thing myself about Boise State and Florida's colors. A few years ago one of the local box stores here got a shipment of orange and blue Boise State gear and they stocked the items. Then a customer noticed that the sweat shirts and hats said "Boise State" but had the Gator's logo! The company that made the items made a mistake. They took them off the shelves pretty quick, but a bunch of people still bought them because of the novelty of the mistake! Made the local TV news here and everything! I'm sure you were pretty happy with Texas A&M beating #1 Alabama and since you guys beat A&M earlier this season was a good thing for the Gators in the rankings!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 13, 2012)

Swampthing(True) said:


> Nice rig. I remeber when I was stationed at Mt. Home I did allot of fishing on the Snake River up there near Bruno and man a rig like that yo ucould sit all day and fill the boat full of catfish.


Hey thanks man! I see your at Barksdale, I spent 6 weeks there for NCO Academy back in the 90s. Retired from the USAF in 07 out of Mtn Home but now I live in Boise. The photos of my boat on the water are from CJ Strike near Mtn Home.


----------



## DavidT (Nov 13, 2012)

IDAHOAUGER said:


> DavidT said:
> 
> 
> > Great post. I really enjoyed reading your modifications. Can't wait to get started on mine (I'll have my first jon boat in 2 weeks - a 14 footer)
> ...



No problem, you deserve it man, you did an amazing job and had great photos and detail.

I just found out about the site, so I haven't spent a lot of time on here yet, but definitely will be 8)


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya we need more help than that, like Notre Dame, K-State, and Oregon to lose, possible as always but not super likely. We had our chances this season but blew it against our old rival Georgia! What r u gonna do? I've learned one thing from all my yelling at the TV set (while watching college football), it doesn't affect the outcome, only makes me feel a little better lol.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 14, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Ya we need more help than that, like Notre Dame, K-State, and Oregon to lose, possible as always but not super likely. We had our chances this season but blew it against our old rival Georgia! What r u gonna do? I've learned one thing from all my yelling at the TV set (while watching college football), it doesn't affect the outcome, only makes me feel a little better lol.


Yeah, same here. Lost my voice two weeks ago when I was at the Boise St vs San Diego St game to see my Broncos get upset at home on the blue and out of the Top 25! We do miss Kelen Moore here in Boise this year. I see K-State and Oregon winning their last couple games, but I predict an upset loss for Notre Dame against their old rival Southern Cal in Los Angeles. We shall see!


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 25, 2012)

Funny Notre Dame won out, and K-State and Oregon lost! Gotta love college football, never know how it's gonna turn out!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 26, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Funny Notre Dame won out, and K-State and Oregon lost! Gotta love college football, never know how it's gonna turn out!


Yeah, never saw K-Sate upset coming with Baylor, Oregon loss to Stanford was a surprise but not a big surprise. Southern Cal without Barkley was going to struggle against Notre Dame...yes you gotta love it!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Norte Dame is undefeated, but if you put most SEC teams through the schedule they had this year the outcome would probably be the same. Bama or the Dawgs will smash them in the BCS game......


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree, SEC is a tough division! My Gators had their shot but blew it against Georgia, what r u gonna do?


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 26, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey Norte Dame is undefeated, but if you put most SEC teams through the schedule they had this year the outcome would probably be the same. Bama or the Dawgs will smash them in the BCS game......


I may be a Boise St Fan from Idaho, but I have to agree, the SEC by far is the toughest conference out there!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Nov 26, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I agree, SEC is a tough division! My Gators had their shot but blew it against Georgia, what r u gonna do?


Like bigwave said, the SEC is the toughest conference in my humble opinion too. Back on topic, I cleaned up my Jon Boat and have her tucked away in the garage for the winter until next spring. I plan on doing some more work on it this winter like fabricating a bow mount for my trolling motor and I have seen some great examples on this site. May also add some rod holders too. Now it's time for me in my neck of the woods to get the auger blades sharpened, get my ice gear and sled in order and start thinking about ice-fishing season!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 27, 2012)

Burrrrrr that looks cold.....but still looks like fun by your grin.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 5, 2012)

I lived in Northern Kansas basically Nebraska and we Ice fished (when I was like 10-14) and man it was fun. My dad and his buddies used to get bombed, and I think I was the only one fishing, haha...


----------



## Dxdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Great looking boat! What method did you use to attach the carpeted-covered plywood to the rear bench?


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jan 15, 2013)

Gators5220 said:


> I lived in Northern Kansas basically Nebraska and we Ice fished (when I was like 10-14) and man it was fun. My dad and his buddies used to get bombed, and I think I was the only one fishing, haha...


Yeah, the very first time I went ice-fishing I got skunked and never did it again for many years. Then a friend asked me to go again about 7 years ago and I did, ended up having a blast and caught lots of fish. Now I enjoy the heck out of it! It is somthing I look forward too now every winter!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jan 15, 2013)

Dxdog said:


> Great looking boat! What method did you use to attach the carpeted-covered plywood to the rear bench?


Thanks! Small stainless steel screws in each corner. The other carpeted covered plywood sections are not attached and just sit in place so I can remove them to clean, etc.


----------



## gordonc777 (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you had any problems with standing up front on the fwd deck of the boat? where did you pick up the carpet?


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL cant help but notice your house it sure looks like the new bas housing at Mountainhome. I only say that cause I lived in it a while. Either way the boat has turned out real nice carful with the sandbars on the Snake.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 14, 2013)

Swampthing(True) said:


> LOL cant help but notice your house it sure looks like the new bas housing at Mountainhome. I only say that cause I lived in it a while. Either way the boat has turned out real nice carful with the sandbars on the Snake.


Nope, house is in a pretty new subdivision in the Boise area. Thanks!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 14, 2013)

gordonc777 said:


> Have you had any problems with standing up front on the fwd deck of the boat? where did you pick up the carpet?


To be honest, I just sit in the seat on the front deck with no problems, it gets a bit "tippy" standing up there. I do stand on the back area with no problems. As for the carpet, I purchased outdoor carpet at my local Lowes store.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice Lowe!
I like how you carpeted the back.
I should have done that with mine, it looks good.
Those are cool seat mounts, are they Bass Pro?


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 16, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Nice Lowe!
> I like how you carpeted the back.
> I should have done that with mine, it looks good.
> Those are cool seat mounts, are they Bass Pro?


Thanks! The seats and seat mounts are from Cabela's but I'm sure you can also get them at Bass Pro too.


----------



## TimRich (Feb 16, 2013)

Its really lookin good! I can't wait to deck mine up front.


----------



## gordonc777 (Feb 19, 2013)

i want to thank you for the info. i decked mine out and got the carpet done. i would like your input on what you think. it is the post that reads 1970 Lowe 14 ft jon boat mod. i will post more pics when it is complete. thanks again for the advice.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 19, 2013)

gordonc777 said:


> i want to thank you for the info. i decked mine out and got the carpet done. i would like your input on what you think. it is the post that reads 1970 Lowe 14 ft jon boat mod. i will post more pics when it is complete. thanks again for the advice.


Wow, awesome work there my friend on your boat (I just put a comment on your build post)! Very nice. Love the paint and that front deck looks like it will be much more stable than mine.


----------



## gordonc777 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks alot. i will be attaching all of it tomorrow and installing all the good stuff. thanks for all the help. your post helped alot!!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen several great ideas on this site for adding a fabricated mount for using a transom mount trolling motor on the bow of of a Jon Boat. I really could not see spending $70-80 on some of these ready made mounts which have gotten some real bad reviews on this site, Cabela's and Bass Pro. Decided to use some leftover 2x4, water seal, and covered it with left over boat carpet.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 8, 2013)

Completed bow mount after I sealed it, covered it with carpet and bolted into the boat.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 8, 2013)

Trolling motor bow mount


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 8, 2013)

Trolling motor on the mount


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 8, 2013)

I added a extention handle to the trolling motor so it is easier to operate from the front seat.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 10, 2014)

Been out fishing from the bank numerous times this year and had a blast fly-fishing the South Fork of the Boise River 4 weeks ago, but finally got the boat out for the first time this year at Lake Lowell in Nampa, ID.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 10, 2014)

Getting ready to get on the lake with my kids!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 10, 2014)

Slow fishing day on Lake Lowell but always a good day to get out on the lake with my boat and kids!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Jun 10, 2014)

My daughter had a great time too.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Curtis53 (May 29, 2015)

How sturdy is that sea at the front? did you have to put extra bracing on it?

Thanks


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (May 29, 2015)

Curtis53 said:


> How sturdy is that sea at the front? did you have to put extra bracing on it?
> 
> Thanks


The seat is very sturdy. I bolted the seat base through the deck and directly into the 2x4 stud bracing that sits directly below and supports the front deck and rests on the boat ribs. I ensured the seat base was positioned in a way where it would be supported by the 2x4 studs and that the weight of a person sitting in the seat was fully supported. Thanks.


----------

